# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  First road trip - West to East

## Monie

This is my first road trip as I am traveling today in a camper van from

Yuma, AZ to New Mexico
New Mexico to Prosper, TX
Prosper, TX to Shreveport, LA
Shreveport, LA to Huntersville, NC
Huntersville, NC to Columbia, MD

I'm not sure if this is the wisest way to travel. I have 7 days to make this trip starting today around noon but would like to see some sights. I am stopping to visit relatives in TX and LA. Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

I'm not sure exactly what your concerns are when you say you aren't sure if this is the wisest way to travel? What do you think is unwise about it?

I will say that if you aren't leaving until noon, then you probably need to make 2 stops before you get to Prosper. You're looking at a trip that is a little over 1200 miles, which is on the very upper limit for what is safe to travel over 2 days - and that's in a car. In a slower moving camper van, it's really pushing it. If you were to try and make the trip over just 2 days, you'd need to get farther than New Mexico - really just past El Paso would be about the halfway point - on day 1. Las Cruces, for example, is still about 700 miles away from Prosper, which is just too far to do in a day.

----------


## Monie

Got it! Thanks so much for your recommendation.

----------

